# To cover with bacon or not, that is the question.



## barkerb (Sep 16, 2016)

Smoking a venison roast this weekend for the first time and considering wrapping the roast in bacon to baste the roast and prevent drying out. Also planning on stuffing with a few pieces to keep the inside moist. Concerned whether the bacon wrap will impede the smoke penetration in the meat significantly or if it will still be prominent. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## b-one (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm not a fan of venison bacon sounds like a great plan! I've done different things bacon wrapped and they have all tasted smokey but it may have been just the bacon. I say try it what could it hurt not sure I would stuff it maybe wrap this time and if you think it needs it stuff and wrap next time,that will be two cents please.:biggrin:


----------



## klutzyspuds (Sep 16, 2016)

Barkers,  when I smoke venison roasts I brine in a homemade brine for at least 12 hours, but do not wrap in bacon.  Tried that method once, and found it to be a waste of good bacon without adding any benefit to the venison.  Smoke penetration was impeded.  Also, i have not had a problem with the meat not staying moist.  The outside does dry out some, but moist inside.  To me it is more important to not run your IT too high.  I go to 145 only, but I also do my own butchering so I am comfortable with that temp.  Medium rare is way better than over done.  Good luck my friend.


----------



## barkerb (Sep 17, 2016)

klutzyspuds said:


> Barkers,  when I smoke venison roasts I brine in a homemade brine for at least 12 hours, but do not wrap in bacon.  Tried that method once, and found it to be a waste of good bacon without adding any benefit to the venison.  Smoke penetration was impeded.  Also, i have not had a problem with the meat not staying moist.  The outside does dry out some, but moist inside.  To me it is more important to not run your IT too high.  I go to 145 only, but I also do my own butchering so I am comfortable with that temp.  Medium rare is way better than over done.  Good luck my friend.


Thanks for the advice. Any brine recipes you can recommend?


----------



## klutzyspuds (Sep 17, 2016)

Here is one I have used a few times and had trouble keeping it long enough to enjoy more than a day or so, course with a teenage boy in the house not much of any food lasts much longer than dinner time.

1/3 cup salt
1/2 cup Brown sugar
1/4 cup molasses 
4 cloves garlic-smashed ( or sub 1 1/2 Tbs minced)
1 lemon - sliced, squeeze and add all (or sub some bottled lemon juice)
2 Bay leaves
1 tsp thyme 
1 1/2 Tbs black pepper
1/4 cup Worchestershire Sauce
1 large onion - chopped ( I have subbed onion powder, but better with whole)

Mix all together in large zip lock bag, add venison roast, add water to cover. Seal well, shake well to mix.  Brine for minimum 12 hrs, shaking bag periodically.  You may even want to inject using the brine during the brining period.  

Good luck, barkerb. I hope this helps, and I hope your venison turns out great.

Mark


----------



## barkerb (Sep 17, 2016)

klutzyspuds said:


> Here is one I have used a few times and had trouble keeping it long enough to enjoy more than a day or so, course with a teenage boy in the house not much of any food lasts much longer than dinner time.
> 
> 1/3 cup salt
> 1/2 cup Brown sugar
> ...



Thanks Mark! I'll let you know if we have success.


----------



## mowin (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm with klutz on this. Dont wrap with bacon. I smoke my ven roasts at 210-220*. Lower temps keeps the outside from drying out.


----------



## barkerb (Oct 5, 2016)

Results: Went with klutzy's brine, smoked to 145 internal spritzing with apple cider vinegar every so often, let it rest for over an hour and the roast was excellent!  Not at all dry and it was beautifully medium rare on the inside.  I think I need to mess with my rub a bit as it was a bit peppery but that's on me.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## klutzyspuds (Oct 8, 2016)

barkerb,  glad you liked the brine.  And I'm glad the venison turned out for ya.  Happy Smokin.


----------



## broz (Nov 12, 2016)

That sounds so good. Do you think that would make a good chili? I am looking for something like that.


----------

